# Schwimmteich in Niederbayern



## OnkelUlrich (29. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Naturteichliebhaber,

nachdem ich schon eine Weile (lesendes) Mitglied hier im Forum bin, möchte ich nun unseren Schwimmteich vorstellen.
Gebaut wurde er 2010, somit haben wir eine Saison hinter uns und damit die ersten Erfahrungen. Funktioniert alles soweit sehr gut. Ein paar Dinge sind noch zu überarbeiten. Der Apfelbaum an der Längsseite muss möglicherweise noch dran glauben. Und ein Entenpaar, das bisher in Nachbars Teich gebadet hat, bereitet uns Kopfzerbrechen. Letztes Frühjahr hatten die uns einen Teil der Pflanzen rausgefressen und auch sonst sollten die ja nicht zu Dauerbewohnern werden.
Mal sehen, wie sich dieses Jahr die Krötenplage entwickelt. Aber solange das die einzigen "Probleme" sind.

Da wir begeisterte (Bahnen)Schwimmer sind, war für uns eine vernünftige Länge des Schwimmbereichs wichtig. Gebaut haben wir ziemlich viel selbst (ca. 300 Stunden Arbeitseinsatz). Wer es genauer haben will den verweise ich auf meinen Blog, in dem die Baustelle dokumentiert wurde. Nachzulesen hier (in zeitlich umgekehrter Reihenfolge).
An Technik haben wir nur einen Skimmer im Einsatz. Der Pflanzbereich beträgt knapp 50% der Gesamtfläche von 100 m².
Soviel für's erste. Wer mehr wissen will - bitte nachfragen.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Niederbayern*

Hallo das ist ja  Wahnsinns Teil da Treume ich schon lange von  Schwimmt ihr Wettbewerbe mit für mich das Übungsparadies überhaubt. Tolle Anlage


----------



## pyro (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Niederbayern*

Schönen Gruss in meine niederbayerische Heimat Niederbayern!

Wie lang ist denn diese Schwimmbahn, der Plan ist leider so klein da erkenne ich keine Maßangaben.

Den Baublog lese ich mir mal durch wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, jetzt geht das leider nicht...


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Niederbayern*

Herzlich willkommen . . .  wahnsinn,diese riesige wasserfläche . . .  boahhhh . . .


----------



## OnkelUlrich (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Niederbayern*

Die Länge der Schwimmbahn beträgt 16,67 m. D.h. 3 Bahnen=50 m. Für Bahnenschwimmer sehr wichtig.


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich in Niederbayern*

Servus Ulrich

Willkommen unter den Schreibern 

Schönes Projekt 



> ... und 2. die Kröte oder genauer gesagt die __ Kröten. Oder noch genauer die Dutzende von Kröten, die sich unseren Teich als neues Zuhause ausgesucht haben. In der Masse sind die einfach eklig und in der Nacht machen sie einen Höllenlärm. Um die Frage gleich zu beantworten – nein, wir haben weder die eine noch die andere Plage mit ultimativen Mitteln beseitigt. Noch nicht.



Kröten machen keinen Lärm, höchstens ein leises Knurren ...

Das werden schon __ Frösche sein .... Höllenlärm machen eigentlich nur __ Laubfrösche und die sind strengstens geschützt ... eine __ Ringelnatter und/oder ein __ Reiher darf aber 

__ Enten wollen es eher ruhig und ungestört ...


----------

